# Our mini barn is finished!!!



## Jens (May 27, 2012)

We just brought our 2 mini's to there new barn today in our back yard! It's so great to have them here and not have to board them! I love it that they can see out of there stalls now!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 27, 2012)

What a beautiful barn congratulations


----------



## countrymini (May 27, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Jill (May 28, 2012)

That's beautiful!


----------



## K Sera (May 28, 2012)

Oh wow ... that is an awesome barn! It looks to me like they love it too!


----------



## Bonny (May 28, 2012)

Very Nice Great job done...looks so inviting!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (May 28, 2012)

Jealous! Beautiful barn! They look so happy


----------



## ozymandias (May 28, 2012)

Wow, what an awesome barn. They look so happy in there. You're going to love going down there to visit with your little friends


----------



## Kaitlyn (May 28, 2012)

Nice barn! It's gorgeous


----------



## Jens (May 28, 2012)

Just loving it!!! Thanks everyone!


----------



## MajorClementine (May 30, 2012)

Wow that is a very nice barn! Are there more than the 2 stalls? I'd have to stick with only two because if I had more stalls I'd feel like I had to fill them  It really is a beautiful barn. Love the wood!


----------



## Jens (May 30, 2012)

MajorClementine said:


> Wow that is a very nice barn! Are there more than the 2 stalls? I'd have to stick with only two because if I had more stalls I'd feel like I had to fill them  It really is a beautiful barn. Love the wood!


Thanks! There are only 2 stalls and a hay loft, which is good because I'd feel like I'd have to fill them too, lol! But we were thinking about doing an inclosed overhang off the right side for added storage and maybe that could be a 3rd stall someday...


----------



## Will I Miniatures (Jun 10, 2012)

That is beautiful, pray you dont get wood eaters..lol I built something kinda the same, they did awesome for about 6 months then O MY goodness, looks like a buffet....had to redo in pipe...lol Yes yours is very nice looking..





That is beautiful, pray you dont get wood eaters..lol I built something kinda the same, they did awesome for about 6 months then O MY goodness, looks like a buffet....had to redo in pipe...lol Yes yours is very nice looking..





That is beautiful, pray you dont get wood eaters..lol I built something kinda the same, they did awesome for about 6 months then O MY goodness, looks like a buffet....had to redo in pipe...lol Yes yours is very nice looking..


----------



## Will I Miniatures (Jun 10, 2012)

goodness, 3 posts sorry


----------

